# nem csinaltunk semmit es oszinten haza mennek



## guyunusa

Can anyone please help me with this Hungarian phrases? I don't know what they mean; if someone could translate them into English or Spanish I'll be thankful.

*nem csinaltunk semmit es oszinten haza mennek

Thanks.


----------



## zoltan2

*nem csinaltunk semmit es oszinten haza mennek

*we haven't done anything, and to be honest, I would prefer to go home*

Thanx.[/quote]

Even though it's a rough translation, I hope it helps.


----------



## Orreaga

Sziasztok!

My question has to do with the style of all of these phrases sent by guyunusa which were just split by the moderator.  Is this typical of "chat" Hungarian, with the igekötõ separated even from the beginning of the verb, as in:

"fel hivlak"  =>  felhívlak
"be mentel"  =>  bementél
"haza mennek"  =>  hazamennék

Köszi.


----------



## zoltan2

Orreaga said:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> My question has to do with the style of all of these phrases sent by guyunusa which were just split by the moderator.  Is this typical of "chat" Hungarian, with the igekötõ separated even from the beginning of the verb, as in:
> 
> "fel hivlak"  =>  felhívlak
> "be mentel"  =>  bementél
> "haza mennek"  =>  hazamennék
> 
> Köszi.



I think it's likely to be written by a young person (under 20), as they tend to come up with new words and like to use abbreviations whenever they can (no offense, just a personal observation based on my experience).


----------



## Abendstern

I don't think separating the "igekötő" from the beginning of the verb is typical of "chat" Hungarian, or at least I've never come across it before. On the contrary, abbreviations and putting words together are quite common in online chatting, for example _nemtom_=nem tudom, or _vok_=vagyok


----------



## Zsanna

I agree with Abendstern and Zoltan2 and would add that the sentences guyunusa quoted so far were not exactly very well formulated in any case and betray more a sort of carelessness about the language (in the best case, in the worst: simple ignorance) than a "fashionable" way of writing. 
Best to be forgotten as quickly as you read it.


----------

